# Chocolate wafer cookies



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have been looking for a recipe for choclate wafer cookies to use in making ice cream sandwiches. I've checked Gourmet and TV food network as well as my cook-book collection. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi, you might want to try Marcel Desaulnier's Death by Chocolate book. If I remember it right there's an ice cream sandwich recipe there using a chocolate cookies. Unfortunately, I don't own a copy of that book. Hope this helps.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Svadhisthana,

A few places for you to look:

Homemade Ice Cream Sandwiches I

Homemade Ice Cream Sandwiches II


----------

